

I was once proud to be called nerd - tenpoundhammer
http://impressmyself.co/post/100010357754/i-was-once-proud-to-be-called-nerd

======
jamesli
Ah, human nature! Abusing power and vanity, even in extremely ridiculous and
harmful way.

